# potted plants



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

How long do you keep potted plants in the pot once they're in your tank?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

There is no reason to keep it in the pot once you place it in your tank, unless you are thinking of moving it around all the time. When you remove it from the pot be careful to remove as much of the rock wool (the cottony-like stuff the roots are in) prior to planting them.


----------



## platymom (Mar 3, 2006)

Please forgive me for hijacking this thread -- I have a similar question.

After removing that rock wool stuff from a plant yesterday I decided to save it along with the pot for another plant. Is this ok to do (I'm keeping it wet in a bag with other plants and tank water)?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I have kept potted and unpotted plants in the tank for a month and I came up with little differences in their growth rate although there was enough nutrients in the water column. Another thing is that the roots developing in the pot penetrate into the wool so that it becomes very difficult to remove it by not harming the fresh roots.

I reused the rock wool that I removed, with no problem but it shouldn't be squeezed too much. The roots needs a space to exchange chemicals and too much squeezed wool may not permit this exchange.


----------



## platymom (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks. I may need it for another plant in a bit


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Rock woll is for the convenience of the commercial growers - holds the cuttings/divisions well, spaces the plants adequately in the tank/trays, and allows easy flow through of the circulated nutrients, plus is a great way to hold the labels with the plants. None of that is needed in hobby tanks.


----------



## Gomisan (Mar 16, 2006)

What about really fine plants like Hairgrass? My substrate is reasonably coarse, will it be able to take root, or is it better off in it's pot?

(ohh and hi everyone! .. 1st post!)


----------

